# Here, made in Russia



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Here, made in Russia


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! :cookie:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like a great shooter!

How did it come to being? Did you make it, is it a modern day production model, or is it an artifact left over from the communist era?

To me (no expert eye by any means, but have handled some Soviet era Russian toys) it looks like new industrially produced political campaign material.

Anyway, a lot more useful than the campaign buttons and little American flags Obama and his predecessors tended to give to their electorate...

Very nice in deed!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

my Soviet era toy tank


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Looks like a great shooter!
> 
> How did it come to being? Did you make it, is it a modern day production model, or is it an artifact left over from the communist era?
> 
> ...


This is a modern self-made slingshot, just the style


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very very nice! I think you did a superb job on the designs and also on the finish!

Reminds me of the old days, when I used to do custom racing paint jobs for my friends and myself on our mopeds... Zündapp KS50, Honda MB, Honda MT, Honda monkey, Kreidler... Good times!


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Very very nice! I think you did a superb job on the designs and also on the finish!
> 
> Reminds me of the old days, when I used to do custom racing paint jobs for my friends and myself on our mopeds... Zündapp KS50, Honda MB, Honda MT, Honda monkey, Kreidler... Good times!


thanks


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Is crazy Russian hacker Spanish slingshot!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice little sling there, man!


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

this video shows the size of the slingshot


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good looking frame! It looks like the Official Team Slingshot of the Russian National Slingshot Team.


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> Good looking frame! It looks like the Official Team Slingshot of the Russian National Slingshot Team.


we have no team, only 8-10 people from Russia are slingshots, but at the hobby level
Sorry for my English, the translator doesn't always translate correctly.


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

оченb красиваR

Града Сербиа


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

That slingshot really stands out. The logo and colour harkens back to a stressful era in modern history. Interesting how we recycle old symbols. Nice work! Well done!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, very nice slingshots


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very ......nice!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Very very ......nice!!!! Congratulations


очень приятно


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Realy cool...some fresh Designs..i like it..


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so different and so nice, congratulations!

how are tubes attached to the fork tips?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the paint jobs man!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. Where ever these come from they have excellent technology to paint them. The handles are comfortably thick for easy handling and shooting. The rubber attachment is interesting.

Very nice work.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Koroshov!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome and your work is really really nice 
Hope to see more of your excellent work
Cheers


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

who cares, all the wizard can be found here

https://vk.com/hudimizrogatki

https://vk.com/album-46817113_166638860


----------

